# Accounting for movement (table)



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hell all, I'm embarking on a table build and I've chosen maple/sapele.

I'm using 3/4" sapele for the main top and 8/4 for the breadboard ends. I'm going to glue another 3/4" piece of sapele the length of the other sides to make it 1 1/2" thick.

I want to add another 3/4" on the ends with the breadboards to give a more substantial tongue for the M/T.

I was thinking of running a 4" piece the length of it and glueing in the middle and doweling on the ends to account for movement, or would be be simpler to just just multiple tongues and add the material where needed for the tongues?


----------

